# 8 yr olds first deer



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Took my son on his first deer hunt last evening . Been trying to make it happen earlier but he wasn't shooting the crossbow well . Yesterday I realized he had a eye dominance issue so I threw a Halloween costume eye patch on him and he started stacking the bolts .
I'd set a blind up in Sept with hopes of taking him there . I'd also been checking the camera there weekly and there had been allot of activity there .
I stopped at 230 on our way to the blind and bought him a youth either sex tag and at 345 we were settled in. It wasn't long and we had a young buck harrasing a doe in front of us . They moved off and at at 530 I started catching glimpses of other deer . There were two young bucks harrasing a couple does . Eventually one came in to 15 yds and the bolt was sent .
The shot was marginal but luckily it centered the liver and after waiting 30 minutes we slowly followed blood 120 yds to his prize .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats, nothing like that first one. Both my boys had/have the same eye issue. It's like they can't physically close their left eye at that age.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to him!! Awsome first deer!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a memory I'm sure neither one of you will forget.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Great job Dad. He looks to be a very proud little man.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job Jake !!! The start of a lifetime of hunting & fishing memories with your boy. Doesn't matter how old they get, I enjoy my son's success as much or more than my own. Tell him congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great job!!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Great job Dad! Great memories!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a proud young man right there.
Too cool!
Congrats to him and a proud, responsible dad!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats on a fine deer young man!


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words . He's turning into a good little hunter . I've found I have to change how I normally hunt to accommodate a 8 yr olds impatience and inability to hold still . A ground blind is a must . 

I bought him his apprentice license this spring . And he managed to kill 2 turkey . So in the 6 times he's carried a weapon into the woods he's killed 2 turkey and a buck , as well as missing a turkey . Hopefully someday he realizes it doesn't always happen like that all the time . But for a young hunter I keep doing my best to set him up with a great chance of success.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Carpn said:


> I bought him his apprentice license this spring . And he managed to kill 2 turkey . So in the 6 times he's carried a weapon into the woods he's killed 2 turkey and a buck , as well as missing a turkey . Hopefully someday he realizes it doesn't always happen like that all the time . But for a young hunter I keep doing my best to set him up with a great chance of success.


If he needs any convincing, just have him talk with me! When I first started bowhunting (vertical bow), It took me 4 years to harvest my first doe, and a few more to get one with antlers! 

But then, I was a lot older than 8 and didn't have anyone to teach me. Looks like you are doing a great job of that! And way to adapt to an 8 year old's mentality instead of "my way or the highway"! Congrats to you both!


----------

